# Crypt ID



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is the exact name of my Crypt? On the tag that was in the pot when I bought is said it was a Cryptocoryne lutea but when I looked up pictures of it, my crypt looked nothing like the ones I came across online.

Thank you.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks very much to me like the one that used to be called _Cryptocoryne lutea_ and now is considered to be a variety of _C. walkeri_. Here is a picture of my C. walkeri:


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea i have the same plant, and the tag that came with it, it says lutea lol. Just picked it up about 2 weeks ago. Didnt know about a name change.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you! It's nice to know what the actual name of it is now!


----------

